# Gadget show Canon450D v Nikon D70



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone see the Gadget show this week..really good reviews of both Canon 450D and the Nikon D70...
Canon came out on top ...winning 2 of the 3 tests..
Really impressed with some of the prints from the Canon..looks a really nice entry DSLR....:thumb:
May treat myself to one at the end of the year...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not suprised the 450d won:lol: it is a new model that's only been out less than a year and the D70 is about 4 years old.

But then i suppose they knew that was the only way canon could win!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Get yourself a Nikon mate, cheaper in the long run if you wanted to upgrade the Nikon to a higher spec one :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I'm not suprised the 450d won:lol: it is a new model that's only been out less than a year and the D70 is about 4 years old.
> 
> But then i suppose they knew that was the only way canon could win!


pffff !


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Really though, Suzi Perry and that annoying bloke (and the other one) don't exactly know how to use a camera properly, do they. What was the review the other week with video cams, whether an N95 was as good as a 2.5k HD cam with a sat link up hosted by channel 5?! How ridiculous can you get?!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah exactly, and how can Jason pick the best camera from looking at completely different pictures.

To compare cameras you need to take the same picture on both cameras.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I'm not suprised the 450d won:lol: it is a new model that's only been out less than a year and the D70 is about 4 years old.
> 
> But then i suppose they knew that was the only way canon could win!


Now, now, RMorgan... I know you are a Nikon user.. which is already a handicap :lol:.. but even die hard Nikon fans like yourself knows that it has taken Nikon 10 years to catch up to Canon digital.. and Canon still has the upper hand... 1DsMKIII anyone?.. .:argie:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> Now, now, RMorgan... I know you are a Nikon user.. which is already a handicap :lol:.. but even die hard Nikon fans like yourself knows that it has taken Nikon 10 years to catch up to Canon digital.. and Canon still has the upper hand... *1DsMKIII anyone?..* .:argie:


Nikon D3 anyone?:argie: Despite having 9 less megapixels has cleaner high ISO images thus enabling it to print as large as any image from the 1DS MKIII, better dynamic range and £2k cheaper!

And just wait until the D3x is out the canon fan boys will be running for the hills:lol:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Nikon D3 anyone?:argie: Despite having 9 less megapixels has cleaner high ISO images thus enabling it to print as large as any image from the 1DS MKIII, better dynamic range and £2k cheaper!
> 
> And just wait until the D3x is out the canon fan boys will be running for the hills:lol:


Yeah but It took NiKon 8 years to work out how to do Full frame didn't it? the DX3 will be 2 years behind the DS3... and by the time Canon comes out with the new gear like the 5DmkII.. 1DMKIV Nikon will be playing catch up again...:wave: should we say another 10 years?
As for the D3 being better than the 1Ds3.. keep on dreaming my friend.
My friend has a D3... he played with my Ds3 at Silverstone ... guess what .. he is selling his Nikon gear.. funny that uh?
And if that is not enough for you .. just look at the sea of white lenses at any sport even.. that says a lot my friend.

Oh I nearly forgot.. the sensor in the Nikons comes form Sony...:doublesho


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

This could go on for ever, but i'll stick to nikon thank you very much, the new D700 will wipe the floor with whatever the new 5D has to offer.

In closing i'd like to say:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

You shoped that..:lol::lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> You shoped that..:lol::lol:


LOL yeah:lol:

It's only a bit of banter, both cameras are better than 99% of the photographers who use them anyway.

It's the fleshy bit that operates the camera that makes the difference!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> This could go on for ever, but i'll stick to nikon thank you very much, the new D700 will wipe the floor with whatever the new 5D has to offer.


Well this is what Mr Rockwell has to say a bout that (and he is a proper Nikon fanboy)


ken Rockwell said:


> Honest: if I need image quality, the Canon 5D beats the D3 and costs and weighs much less


The 5D is a 3 year old machine:doublesho, I doubt the D700 will be better, is has the same sensor as the D3


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> LOL yeah:lol:
> 
> It's only a bit of banter, both cameras are better than 99% of the photographers who use them anyway.
> 
> It's the fleshy bit that operates the camera that makes the difference!


I agree


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> Well this is what Mr Rockwell has to say a bout that (and he is a proper Nikon fanboy)
> 
> The 5D is a 3 year old machine:doublesho, I doubt the D700 will be better, is has the same sensor as the D3


Ken Rockwell doesn't know his ar$e from his elbow he's the equivalent of a local valeter talking about detailing!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Ken Rockwell doesn't know his ar from his elbow he's the equivalent of a local valeter talking about detailing!


Again I agree :lol:


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

I have to say gent's. Mr morgan is correct, Images are made by the photographer, the camera merely captures them.
HOWEVER!!!. I have a pair of Canon Eos 1D mk111's and a pair of 1Ds mk111's, If it wasn't for the shear amount of lenses i have for Canon i would of gone back to black (Nikon), The D3 is an amazing bit of kit, I am considering going back given the deal Nikon are offering me, will wait till I trial the Eos 1D mk4, the specs are amazing, Won't be long now.

Adam


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

You are either joking or insane.
I get together with a large group of people every weekend to shoot birds of prey in flight. The vast majority shoot with the Canon 1D3, and a few shoots with the Nikon D3. 
Invariably, every Nikon shooter that tries the 1D3 wants one, and regrets investing on Nikon. 
The few that tried my 1Ds3 were left in awe at the quality of the files, which (and I say this with full knowledge) have nothing to envy from the files you get with some Medium format digital backs.
I guess you must be the exception to the rule.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I have to say Adam is not in the minority by any stretch! I know 3 pros, 2 full time and 1 weekender and they all used 1DSMK II/III and they have all changed to nikon. They all agree that the high ISO and the creamy tones you get from the D3 are easily worth the trade. At the end of the day there are few real life circumstances other than advertising when a 12 megapixel image isn't enough and in those circumstances you'd probably be using a MF camera with a digital back.

Add in to the equation the spectacular trade ins nikon are offering and it makes a hell of a lot of sense!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Well, all I can say is that although the Nikon D3 does produce wonderful low noise images at high ISO, shooting at High ISO is the exception rather than the rule. As for Image quality, having had the opportunity to shoot with the Nikon D3 at various events, I have to say my Canon 5D still creams the Nikon D3 and my Canon 1D3 keeps up with the Nikon D3 it up to ISO 3200. (the D3 is just ever so slightly ahead but you really have to be at pixel level to notice) Needless to say with my Canon 1Ds3 I can print to A3 at 300ppi native (without interpolation), never mind the fact that given equal technical merits, agencies will choose the larger 1ds3 file over the Nikon. 
As for pro togs switching... well maybe they got caught in the early 1D3 AI servo hysteria. To be honest, my early production 1D3 never had any focusing issues, the unit developed an unrelated fault and was replaced with a new one, this replacement unit works flawlessly. Alternatively, these togs you are talking about may shoot in very poor light conditions on a regular basis, that will be the only reason I would consider switching. Even then, I would wait to see what Canon comes out with, after all, Canon has been the leader in the low noise race since Digital SLR's appeared in the market, and I don't think Canon will let Nikon get the upper hand for long. Like Elvis used to say... Only fools rush in.
In closing, I am sure that Nikon users are very happy, is about High time Nikon got their act together.
It is also worth noticing that if I was entering the DSLR market for the first time.. the Nikon D3 and D700 would be high on my shopping list... they are wonderful cameras if you shoot at high ISO on a regular basis.


----------

